# Anyone rode Creekside in Splendora, TX?



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Has anyone rode Creekside in Splendora, TX? Some buddies and I are thinkin about checkin it out this Saturday... If you're in the area and feel like ridin meet us up there! :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Is this the new place that they are having races at now?


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I think so. I called and they have a track or two for MX and racing wheelers. but there are trails too so we're goin to check it out


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well the place isn't bad if you live close to it but i'd rather go to Crosby


----------

